# Driving a team in the old days.



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Been reading some wonderful books about what was basically the last frontier in Canada, by a man who settled there, along with others. It is a testament to ingenuity and guts.

Reading where they took 18 horses, only 5 or so that were even broke, and along with the rest who had not been handled or driven, and hitched them, and started them off by making noise and firing guns, so they would all pull at once? I had to go back and reread it several times.

Sadly that didn't go so well as someone had removed the coupling pin, and it yanked the driver off the piece of machinery, and killed 2 of the gentle horses.

They rehitched and did it over though, and worked better, by the time they got done, all the horses were pretty well broke.

And hadn't realized BC got as cold as they wrote about either.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

If anyone else likes to read, Grass Beyond The Mountains is the first book, Nothing Too Good For A Cowboy is the 2nd, and The Rancher Takes a Wife is the 3rd.

Richmond Hobson is the author.

Some of the things they lived through are harrowing.


----------

